
The World Is Now $217B,000 in Debt - tahaozket
http://themindunleashed.com/2017/07/world-now-217000000000000-debt-global-elite-like-way.html
======
NKosmatos
>>>Global debt levels have surged to a record $217 trillion in the first
quarter of the year. This is 327 percent of the world's annual economic output
(GDP), reports the Institute of International Finance (IIF).

Well, seems we owe a lot of money to our overlords-Extra Terrestrials-Gods-
SpaceTime travelers-(insert your choice of supreme being here) :-)

~~~
heldrida
If a person doesn't use credit cards, have mortgages etc, does that person
contribute to how much the work owes?

